# Crackle Is First to Offer Ad-Supported Full-Length Hollywood Movies and Television Series



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Crackle Is First to Offer Ad-Supported Full-Length Hollywood Movies and Television Series on Sony's PlayStation 3, BRAVIA, Streaming Player, Blu-Ray Players and on Roku Devices 

Programming Expansion Brings the Best Selection of Free Content to Internet Connected TVs and Devices 

CULVER CITY, Calif., March 29, 2011 -- Crackle, Sony Pictures Entertainment's multi-platform video entertainment network, announced a major programming expansion today; extending its full suite of ad-supported full-length movies and television series to all consumers with PlayStation 3 game consoles; Roku streaming players; Sony's Blu-ray players, BRAVIA televisions and Streaming Player with wifi; in addition to its previously announced launch on Google TV. With these expansions, Crackle becomes the only digital network to feature free-to-consumer full-length, unedited movies and television series on these platforms; it was announced today by Eric Berger, senior vice president, digital networks, Sony Pictures Television (SPT). 

Crackle's ad-supported service provides consumers with a uniquely curated experience that includes hundreds of Hollywood movies in genres including action, comedy, crime, horror, thriller and sci-fi, plus thousands of TV episodes and award-winning Crackle original programming - all of which can be accessed online, via mobile, and now, on a broad selection of connected devices. 

"Crackle is the best single source of ad-supported Hollywood films and television series on the internet," said Berger. "By making our extensive collection of content available on these platforms, we're bringing an unparalleled viewing experience directly to consumers through their internet-enabled devices." 

On average viewers spend 50 minutes per visit to Crackle on connected TVs. Crackle can be found in the Channel Store on Roku, on the PlayStation 3 Internet Browser home screen and on all BRAVIA Internet Video devices including Sony Blu-ray players and BRAVIA televisions. Additionally, Crackle was a launch partner with Google TV and can be accessed via the Spotlight section. 

A sampling of Crackle's current and upcoming movies includes: 

"The Da Vinci Code"
"21"
"Ghostbusters"
"Bad Boys"
"Big Daddy"
"Gridiron Gang"
"We Own the Night"
"Eight Millimeter"
"Ultraviolet"
"A Few Good Men"
"The Patriot"
"Mr. Deeds" 

Titles are refreshed frequently featuring approximately 20 new titles per month from Columbia Pictures, TriStar Pictures, Screen Gems and Sony Pictures Classics. Crackle on PlayStation 3 and Google TV is available to audiences in the U.S. and Canada. Crackle on Roku, Sony's BRAVIA, Streaming Player and Blu-ray devices is available in the U.S. only. 

Crackle, Inc. 

Crackle, Inc., a Sony Pictures Entertainment Company, is a multi-platform next-generation video entertainment network that distributes digital content including original short form series and full-length traditional television programming and feature films from Columbia Pictures, TriStar Pictures, Screen Gems and others. Crackle is one of the fastest growing entertainment destinations on the Internet today, offering audiences quality programming in a variety of genres, including comedy, action, sci-fi, horror, music and reality. Crackle reaches an impressive audience through its diverse online and mobile distribution network. Visit Crackle at www.crackle.com


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I noticed that the other night while watching stuff on Crackle, it's really not that big of a deal with how short they were


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Crackle is a great addition to our IPTV programming deck of options.

I signed up for Crackle when it first became available on Roku. What a great idea -- free movies with ads. I'm surprised no one has thought of that before. :lol: Actually, I like Crackle...it's a good complement to Netflix, Amazon Prime, BigStar and a few other movie sources.

Short duration ads are much more tolerable that the seemingly ten-minute commercial breaks with traditional tv movies, which I do not watch, and the reason I've subbed to all [HD] premiums on sat and cable for a number of years now.

IPTV: A new era in on-screen entertainment.


----------

